# Biscayne Bay - Best Skiff for 3 people.



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello All,

I'm considering getting a small boat that can safely fish Biscayne Bay with my two teenagers boys. And eventually a trip to the Sand Bar with them and my wife.
I'm currently looking at the Scout 177 Sportfish as my fishing interest is mainly the Bay channels and shallow areas, as well as the Florida Bay and Flamingo.
Which boat can safely handle Biscayne Bay and be good for the Florida Bay as well? I am looking at the smallest boat that can handle those areas, and occasionally fit all four of us to the Sand Bar.
Thanks.


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

Sounds like me only I have a size limit since I have to fit the skiff in the garage.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I don't think you have narrowed it down enough. Max size you would consider? Live bait fishing, lure fishing, fly fishing? Need release wells or bait wells? Need a trolling motor? Do you want built in seating for 4 or would a bean bag suffice for those times when you have 4 on board? New or used? Price considerations?


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

East Cape EVO


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

East cape evo/vantage. Marquesa, Neptune, red fisher 18, Imb Boca 20, lake and bay, there's too many to choose from!!!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I would say the 18 Hewes or 18 Egret and get a backrest for mama.
Biscayne Bay can get choppy especially the east side close to the finger channels. Not to mention all the boat wakes on the weekends.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

windblows said:


> I don't think you have narrowed it down enough. Max size you would consider? Live bait fishing, lure fishing, fly fishing? Need release wells or bait wells? Need a trolling motor? Do you want built in seating for 4 or would a bean bag suffice for those times when you have 4 on board? New or used? Price considerations?


I am looking at the Scout 177 Sportfish because I would like to buy new and stay in the $25K max.
Live bait fishing and lure fishing (I don't fly fish yet) so a small bait well would do.
Seating for four sounds better, but a bean bag would be fine.
The main point is to safely go around and cross Biscayne Bay from Matheson or Black Point to the Flats, Soldier Key, Elliot Key areas, Chicken Key, Card Sound, etc.
Of course, something with a 10" draft or so for the Florida Bay.
Something with enough freeboard to cross Biscayne Bay, but not too "tall" to at some point install a Trolling Motor.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

HB Marquesa or Maverick HPX-18


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I don't have a lot of experience with the 177 Scout specifically but I did own one of their 191 Bay Scouts. It was a great boat and was self bailing (which was nice for getting caught in the rough stuff.) For $25k, I imagine it would be pretty well stripped of options and have a smallish motor (70hp maybe?) In that budget, you'll be relatively limited new for sure. The Scout would probably work though for what you're describing.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

@mtoddsolomon had a Scout before his EvoX I am sure he would be able to give you some details


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I know you said you wanted new but mostly live bait fishing and plug fishing it would be tough to beat a used Egret 189. I've owned two of them and fished it on Biscayne Bay and they eat chop and our self bailing - extremely safe boats. I've also owned 2 different 22 Pathfinders, and the egret is a better running boat in the bay under any condition than the 22 Pathfinder as well


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. Keep your opinions coming.
Yes, I'm looking at a 70hp or perhaps a 90hp. I don't worry too much about speed.
The Egret 189 is nice, but it would be a much older that I want boat to be able to stay at $25K max.
I thought about the Ankona and SaltMarsh boats but I think they are too tight for three people, forget about fitting four.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/d2fc57_0da8e16b113a4d41979031a9bfd53105.pdf

Something to consider in your range


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

windblows said:


> https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/d2fc57_0da8e16b113a4d41979031a9bfd53105.pdf
> 
> Something to consider in your range


Checked out IPB's website. Seems like the gallery they have showing the 17 is filled with silver king 16's that they are passing off as there own ? Atleast one photo is of a gray silver king with an old Yamaha that was for sale on here ?? Sort of shady?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I had the Scout 201 Bay, and I loved it but it just didn't get shallow enough for me especially after my fishing style changed from spin to fly. If you want a generic off the shelf boat I'd say scout over pathfinder, sea pro, sportsman etc. But if you're looking to go where you're talking about I'd look at a East Cape Evo or Vantage. You won't be able to go new for $25k but If you look you'll be able to find a used vantage in good shape for that.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

as a veteran boat buyer (12 boats) - if I were you - I would do all I could to up my budget to 30k - it will be a whole different world of boats available to you - and I would buy a good, clean used boat - no reason not to. The liability of a 30k used boat is so low.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

j102 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm considering getting a small boat that can safely fish Biscayne Bay with my two teenagers boys. And eventually a trip to the Sand Bar with them and my wife.
> I'm currently looking at the Scout 177 Sportfish as my fishing interest is mainly the Bay channels and shallow areas, as well as the Florida Bay and Flamingo.
> ...


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone with an Ankona or SaltMarsh boat fishing Biscayne Bay? 
I would like to hear your opinion on how those boats handle the bay.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

j102 said:


> Anyone with an Ankona or SaltMarsh boat fishing Biscayne Bay?
> I would like to hear your opinion on how those boats handle the bay.


Paint it black has a heron but not sure if you can put 4 people on it. My advice to you is to try to find an older egret like some have mentioned or hewes I have an 95 action craft 18 footer and it handles 4 easily. You could repower with a new 4 stroke for around 11 grand don't over look the older hulls. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Started a conversation......was going to trailer it to Miami Beach, Okeechobee, Keys......


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Paint it black has a heron but not sure if you can put 4 people on it. My advice to you is to try to find an older egret like some have mentioned or hewes I have an 95 action craft 18 footer and it handles 4 easily. You could repower with a new 4 stroke for around 11 grand don't over look the older hulls. Just my 2 cents.


Going with an older boat is an option, but I would like to get something 2010 and newer. I am considering the Scout 177 because it can be found relatively new in my price range.
The Ankona/SaltMarsh boats can be found way lower but I am not sure how good they are for Biscayne Bay.
Yeah, the 4 people requirement limits my options.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I grew up in the areas you are talking about and it will be rough and you will stuff the bow on a Scout 177 even on a calm day you will still have all the large boat wakes to deal with. 
Can you cross to the finger channels or Elliot, yes. Will it be pleasant? Dry? No! 
I left out of Matheson this past Saturday it was ESE 12-14 and it was a bit bumpy and took several over the bow. 

Another boat that comes to mind that would work perfectly for the areas you mention is the Mako 171 (the old ones) restored or a used one and have it restored. Great boat all around and you could get into it for less than $25K.

Good luck with whatever choice you make.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have to agree with the above response. Born and raised in Miami and have been fishing the bay for over 30 years. 

Mako 17, silver king or Maverick Master Angler. Buy a cheap used one and use the rest of your budget to re-rig and/or re-power. 

I've taken a beating crossing Biscayne on 22' bay boats! I've also crossed it in a Gheenoe (don't ask...). It's like a moody woman and can get crazy from one hour to the next. Most of my time out there is on one of my friends Maverick (thus the master angler recommendation). You can still pole it, it eats chop, moves well with a 115 and can out run afternoon storms. It shines ocean side hunting tarpon with the TM as well. 

In comparison to my Waterman, we choose his Maverick almost every time due to the comfort it affords out there. Good luck, hope this helped.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I like those old makos; there is one for sale by me that I've been checking out with a 2012 etec 115... listed for $9,900


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

yobata said:


> I like those old makos; there is one for sale by me that I've been checking out with a 2012 etec 115... listed for $9,900


I think the owner of that Mako did a thread on FS while restoring it. Very nice looking boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

j102 said:


> Anyone with an Ankona or SaltMarsh boat fishing Biscayne Bay?
> I would like to hear your opinion on how those boats handle the bay.


I fish Biscayne in mine all the time. I haven't done four people in it yet, but I don't think it'll be an issue. I fish three adults in it regularly. I'm near Miami International Airport, if you ever want to check out a Salt Marsh Heron 16 Tournament edition.

I think the Heron 18 will be right up your alley for what you're looking for.

My Heron as rigged is about $25k, but I have the carbon option. You can go with the standard Kevlar version and be around your budget. 





  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
5










  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
4










  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you guys for your responses!
I am fairly new to boating. I prefer inshore/shallow fishing and have fallen in love with these small boats/skiffs without knowing much about them, just by reading here and watching youtube videos.
If you take Biscayne Bay out of the question (or only fish it on calm days) will the Ankona/SaltMarsh boats be good for the Florida Bay? No doubt about Flamingo, but what about the Florida Bay? Does the Florida Bay gets rough as Biscayne Bay?


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Look for a used HB marquesa. Can handle both really well.


----------

